

The Apprentice – Lean Startup Builds Minimum Viable Product in Two Days? - sparknlaunch
http://sparknlaunch.wordpress.com/2012/04/02/the-apprentice-lean-startup-builds-minimum-viable-product-in-two-days/

======
sparknlaunch
Thanks for visiting. Is The Apprentice showing us the lean startup way? can we
learn anything?

